# Some More Wintry HDR - C&C welcome



## LazyFrog60 (Jan 16, 2013)

1 




2 




3 




4 




5 




6


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Jan 16, 2013)

Some are slightly over done in some parts. Overall pretty good. You'll get a lot of people complaining but ignore them.


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thks  I'm aware I'll get comments.  Not everyone likes HDR and the amount and style is very personal.  Some like them overcooked others hate it!  I've only been trying things out for a few weeks so I'm very new in this.  Hopefully I'll improve as I go along


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2013)

LazyFrog60 said:


> Thks  I'm aware I'll get comments.  Not everyone likes HDR and the amount and style is very personal.  Some like them overcooked others hate it!  I've only been trying things out for a few weeks so I'm very new in this.  Hopefully I'll improve as I go along



You may not improve much if you decide to listen to the "Ignore Them" advice! There are a lot of people on here with massive amounts of experience.. that can teach a lot. Some of the people who give advice like "Ignore Them" don't fit into that category!  Decide who to listen to on your own... best way to go!


----------



## Mully (Jan 16, 2013)

I think they are a little overdone but each has his own taste, to me they remind me of Thomas Kinkade paintings


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 16, 2013)

There's a bit of haloing in some of the shots, but they are all very attractive images.   Keep working on it.


----------



## SuthrnFlwr (Jan 16, 2013)

1, 3 & 4 I really like. The others just seem a little to harsh to me. Great job!


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Jan 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> LazyFrog60 said:
> 
> 
> > Thks  I'm aware I'll get comments. Not everyone likes HDR and the amount and style is very personal. Some like them overcooked others hate it! I've only been trying things out for a few weeks so I'm very new in this. Hopefully I'll improve as I go along
> ...



Thanks everybody.  I really do appreciate the comments I receive here as they are generally very positive (even when they're negative ).  I have been a member in a local photo-forum and stopped because they are always negative (ie without the *constructive *criticism).  It's good to hear when something is not good and how to improve and that is the sort of help that is given on this forum!
Mully, I love Thomas Kinkade paitings BTW!


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 17, 2013)

All are nice, love 3 & 4 the most. Keep em coming.  I see most of your shots are using iso 200. I found the resulting hdr images had less noise/grain at iso 100 compared to 200.


----------



## KongKurs (Jan 17, 2013)

I like that at ThePhotoForum, people are honest and criticize if they don't like what they see. That's what keeps me going, if people in here one day think my work is great, then I cannot get much better. If you cannot handle critique, this is not the forum to ask for it :mrgreen:

That said, I like number 1, although in my opinion, overall I think they are a bit overdone.
A comment to number 4: the sun is darker than the snow. This ruins it for me. I would always strive to get the sun the brightest part of the photo, by adjusting the whites.

Keep 'em coming, though :thumbup:


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the images are good enough to be interesting, however the post processing is a bit off. You have halos and the snow is way too blue.  If you use photomatix, in the "finishing touch" you can dial done the blue to make the snow look more natural. Also if you adjust the contrast levels it might make things look a little better.

It is hard to edit everything I want to with just your image, but I will give it a shot.


Original - 

Edit-


----------



## amolitor (Jan 17, 2013)

2 and 3 are quite good. Looking through the near trees, across the water, to other things on the far side is simply a strong compositional choice. I feel like there's too much local contrast in these, they feel "jittery" although it could also be the halos. Not sure. Your HDR technique isn't very good, but you taste isn't bad as all!

The blue toned snow looks fine to me, it's overcast so we're looking at open shade, which is very blue.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 17, 2013)

^ So you like the original better than my edit?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't try to perfect the image in photomatix. I don't advice on using the "touch up" part on the end. I suggest, rather, that you get the effect you're after in PM, and comprise the dynamic range as much as possible. Then save as TIFF and load into photoshop or some other software. Boost your contrast, make final touches here. Correct your white balance, sharpen etc etc. When the sun is set low with a red sky, I'll bet mys scrotum that the snow isn't blue.

Photomatix is great, but it has its limitations.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 17, 2013)

^ I was assuming he didnt have photoshop...ect. Using photomatix to get the blue out and adjust the conract and sharpness is better than nothing. But yes, OP if you have photoshop or another editing software, do what Compaq said.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

Blue snow?

I would suggest that on the -EV side, you didn't go - enough.


----------



## LazyFrog60 (Jan 29, 2013)

WoW!  Thanks for all the helpful comments.  Will keep on working on my "HDR technique".  Just been trying things out for a couple of weeks so with your help I'm sure things will improve! :hail:


----------

